# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Άλλη] Ερώτηση σχετικά με καλωδιο σε πλυντήριο πιάτων

## Sotos_ster

Καλησπέρα 
Πήγα να βγάλω το κάτω ανοξείδωτο καπάκι από το πλυντήριο πιάτων Morris santine automatic κ έτσι όπως τράβηξα το καπάκι κόπηκε το σιδεράκια από το κίτρινο καλωδιο το οποίο μπαίνει σε ένα κλιψαξι του καπακιου. Ξέρετε τι είναι αυτό το καλωδιο κ αν το αφήσω έτσι πειράζει ; Αν ναι τι θα μπορούσα να κάνω ;

----------


## diony

Από όσο μπορώ να δω δείχνει να  είναι η γείωση , αν ακολουθήσεις την άκρη του θα πρέπει να το δεις να συνδέει όλα τα μεταλλικά στοιχεία μέσα στο πλυντήριο *και* με τη γείωση του καλωδίου της παροχής (_επιβεβαίωσε το_)

Θα πρεσάρεις άλλο κλιψάκι και θα το κουμπώσεις εκεί που ήτανε

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Από όσο μπορώ να δω δείχνει να  είναι η γείωση , αν ακολουθήσεις την άκρη του θα πρέπει να το δεις να συνδέει όλα τα μεταλλικά στοιχεία μέσα στο πλυντήριο *και* με τη γείωση του καλωδίου της παροχής (_επιβεβαίωσε το_)
> 
> Θα πρεσάρεις άλλο κλιψάκι και θα το κουμπώσεις εκεί που ήτανε


Ναι τελικά είναι η γείωση . Αν δε το βάλω καθόλου πειράζει ; Εχει κ στο πίσω καπάκι γείωση . Έχει σπάει το κλιψακι. Γιαυτο

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Δεν πάμε καλά , την γείωση δεν θα βάλεις ; Εσύ ρισκάρεις ζωή δική σου και των γύρω σου ; Για ένα κλιψακι; Χωσε  στην λαμαρίνα μια αυτοδιατρητη βίδα , γυμνωσε λίγο το κίτρινο καλώδιο και στριψτο στην βιδα. 

Στάλθηκε από το FS8032 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Δεν πάμε καλά , την γείωση δεν θα βάλεις ; Εσύ ρισκάρεις ζωή δική σου και των γύρω σου ; Για ένα κλιψακι; Χωσε  στην λαμαρίνα μια αυτοδιατρητη βίδα , γυμνωσε λίγο το κίτρινο καλώδιο και στριψτο στην βιδα. 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το FS8032 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Δεν είναι με βίδα . Είναι κουμπωτο και έσπασε αυτό το κούμπωμα. Επίσης έχει γείωση και στην πλάτη του πλυντηρίου

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Ε αυτό σου λέω θα τρυπήσεις την λαμαρίνα με μια αυτοδιατρητη και θα σφηνωσεις εκεί την γείωση . Ότι καταλαβαίνεις κάνε , συζητάμε τα αυτονοητα

Στάλθηκε από το FS8032 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

mikemtb73 (15-07-19)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Δεν είναι με βίδα . Είναι κουμπωτο και έσπασε αυτό το κούμπωμα.* Επίσης έχει γείωση και στην πλάτη του* πλυντηρίου


Κάθε ανεξάρτητο μεταλλικό κομμάτι γειώνεται ξεχωριστά , εξαιτίας του πλαισίου θαλάμου που είναι εξ ολοκλήρου από πλαστικό .
Τον λόγο που το άνοιξες δεν μας είπες .
Στην αντλία στην βάση της με τις 2 βίδες φαίνεται να έχει διαρροή από νερά και άλατα / είναι σημαντικό να μην έχει διαρροή νερού και η τσιμούχα να αντικατασταθεί / λιπανθούν τα κουζινέτα .

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Κάθε ανεξάρτητο μεταλλικό κομμάτι γειώνεται ξεχωριστά , εξαιτίας του πλαισίου θαλάμου που είναι εξ ολοκλήρου από πλαστικό .
> Τον λόγο που το άνοιξες δεν μας είπες .
> Στην αντλία στην βάση της με τις 2 βίδες φαίνεται να έχει διαρροή από νερά και άλατα / είναι σημαντικό να μην έχει διαρροή νερού και η τσιμούχα να αντικατασταθεί / λιπανθούν τα κουζινέτα .


Το άνοιξα για να το καθαρίσω γιατί είχαν κάνει φωλιά τα ποντίκια. Επίσης επίσης η αντλία είχε κολλήσει και δεν ανακύκλωνε το νερό κ έριξα βραστό νερό με ξύδι κ το άφησα για μέρες και τελικά δούλεψε. Επίσης το δοκίμασα 2-3 φορές και δεν είχε διαρροή καθόλου. Δε ξέρω γτ έχει άλατα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Το άνοιξα για να το καθαρίσω γιατί είχαν κάνει φωλιά τα ποντίκια


 Το ξέρω από το φθαρμένο καφέ καλώδιο της αντλίας. Η καλύτερη λύση αντί να καθαρίζεις είναι να πάρεις μερικές γάτες και να τις αφήνεις νηστικές  . (νηστικές 6 στις 7 ημέρες για να μην πάνε στο γείτονα με καλύτερο μενού).



> Επίσης επίσης η αντλία είχε κολλήσει και δεν ανακύκλωνε


Το ξέρω από τα άλατα στην τσιμούχα και τα κουζινέτα / τώρα ίσως δεν βλέπεις νερά , αλλά στα ζεστά νερά θα το δεις .



> και τελικά δούλεψε


Κινδυνεύει να καεί η αντλία αν δεν το τακτοποιήσεις σύντομα . Να μην απουσιάζεις όταν το δουλεύεις .
Για μένα είναι από τα καλύτερα μίνι πλυντήρια πιάτων που υπάρχουν αντίθετα με κάτι άλλα με ηλεκτρονικές μυξοπαρθενιες , κοίτα να το σώσεις για να το δούμε και πάλι σε καλή κατάσταση το 2050.

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Το ξέρω από το φθαρμένο καφέ καλώδιο της αντλίας. Η καλύτερη λύση αντί να καθαρίζεις είναι να πάρεις μερικές γάτες και να τις αφήνεις νηστικές  . (νηστικές 6 στις 7 ημέρες για να μην πάνε στο γείτονα με καλύτερο μενού).
> 
> Το ξέρω από τα άλατα στην τσιμούχα και τα κουζινέτα / τώρα ίσως δεν βλέπεις νερά , αλλά στα ζεστά νερά θα το δεις .
> 
> Κινδυνεύει να καεί η αντλία αν δεν το τακτοποιήσεις σύντομα . Να μην απουσιάζεις όταν το δουλεύεις .
> Για μένα είναι από τα καλύτερα μίνι πλυντήρια πιάτων που υπάρχουν αντίθετα με κάτι άλλα με ηλεκτρονικές μυξοπαρθενιες , κοίτα να το σώσεις για να το δούμε και πάλι σε καλή κατάσταση το 2050.


Το ξέρω ότι είναι απ τα καλύτερα 
Ακόμα υπάρχουν σε σπίτια μετά από 35 χρόνια λειτουργειας και απορώ πολλές φορές πως είναι δυνατόν να αντέχουν τόσα χρόνια. Τι εννοείς στα ζεστά νερά θα το δω ; Το έβαλα δούλεψε ολόκληρο κύκλο πλύσης 2-3 φορές το έβαλα και δεν έσταξε το παραμικρό.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ακόμα υπάρχουν σε σπίτια μετά από 35 χρόνια λειτουργειας και απορώ πολλές φορές πως είναι δυνατόν να αντέχουν τόσα χρόνια.


Όσο αφορά σασί είτε είναι πλαστικό είτε ανοξείδωτο είναι αθάνατα και δεν χωράει αμφισβήτηση.
Οι νέες συσκευές κατασκευάζονται δόλια π.χ. για μια τσιμούχα που χρειάζεται η αντλία σου λένε "πάει κομπλέ" με το μοτέρ ολόκληρο , οπότε οι Έλληνες αναγκαστικά μεταναστεύουν στο εξωτερικό , και οι ξένοι έρχονται να αγοράσουν την Ελλάδα.
Ή αντί για μηχανικό χρονοδιακόπτη που αν χαλάσει κοστίζει ελάχιστα χρήματα / με μια πλακέτα κοστίζει τα 3 πλάσια 
Εκτός αυτού όταν έχει μηχανικό χρονοδιακόπτη σε μικροπροβλήματα δεν μπλοκάρει η συσκευή με μυξοπαρθενιές του τύπου "καλέστε το sevice" (και οι κακομοίρηδες που έχουν με πλακέτα και δεν ξέρουν τι να κάνουν αναγκαστικά καλούν το service για να τους ξεπαραδιάσουν ) και αν δεν θέλουν να το φτιάξουν ακόμα καλύτερα για αυτούς διότι στην 10 ετία θα αγοράσεις άλλο .

Τ


> ι εννοείς στα ζεστά νερά θα το δω ;


 Όταν πλένει στην πλύση σε ζεστό πρόγραμμα και περιστρέφεται η αντλία .



> Το έβαλα δούλεψε ολόκληρο κύκλο πλύσης 2-3 φορές το έβαλα και δεν έσταξε το παραμικρό.


Δεν ισχύει ή δεν έχεις παρατηρητικότητα , η οξειδωμένη βάση της αντλίας δεν το δικαιολογεί αυτό . Το σίγουρο είναι ότι κόλλησε και υπάρχει λόγος που κόλλησε και θα το ξανακάνει . (εκτός και πρόκειται για σκάλωμα της φτερωτής από σκουπίδια ) αλλά η οξείδωση στην βάση σε καμία περίπτωση δεν έπρεπε να συμβεί όσα χρόνια και αν περάσουν.

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Όσο αφορά σασί είτε είναι πλαστικό είτε ανοξείδωτο είναι αθάνατα και δεν χωράει αμφισβήτηση.
> Οι νέες συσκευές κατασκευάζονται δόλια π.χ. για μια τσιμούχα που χρειάζεται η αντλία σου λένε "πάει κομπλέ" με το μοτέρ ολόκληρο , οπότε οι Έλληνες αναγκαστικά μεταναστεύουν στο εξωτερικό , και οι ξένοι έρχονται να αγοράσουν την Ελλάδα.
> Ή αντί για μηχανικό χρονοδιακόπτη που αν χαλάσει κοστίζει ελάχιστα χρήματα / με μια πλακέτα κοστίζει τα 3 πλάσια 
> Εκτός αυτού όταν έχει μηχανικό χρονοδιακόπτη σε μικροπροβλήματα δεν μπλοκάρει η συσκευή με μυξοπαρθενιές του τύπου "καλέστε το sevice" (και οι κακομοίρηδες που έχουν με πλακέτα και δεν ξέρουν τι να κάνουν αναγκαστικά καλούν το service για να τους ξεπαραδιάσουν ) και αν δεν θέλουν να το φτιάξουν ακόμα καλύτερα για αυτούς διότι στην 10 ετία θα αγοράσεις άλλο .
> 
> Τ Όταν πλένει στην πλύση σε ζεστό πρόγραμμα και περιστρέφεται η αντλία .
> 
> Δεν ισχύει ή δεν έχεις παρατηρητικότητα , η οξειδωμένη βάση της αντλίας δεν το δικαιολογεί αυτό . Το σίγουρο είναι ότι κόλλησε και υπάρχει λόγος που κόλλησε και θα το ξανακάνει . (εκτός και πρόκειται για σκάλωμα της φτερωτής από σκουπίδια ) αλλά η οξείδωση στην βάση σε καμία περίπτωση δεν έπρεπε να συμβεί όσα χρόνια και αν περάσουν.


Αφού σου λέω το παρατήρησα και δεν έσταξε . Το κοίταξα από κάτω 
Αν είχε διαρροή θα φαινότανε θα είχε ξετρεξει νερό. Όταν το άνοιξα από κάτω και πήγα να γυρίσω εκείνο το φουρφουρι, δεν γυρνούσε εύκολα, δεν γυρνούσε με ευκολία και μετά έριξα μέσα στη αντλία ζεματιστο νερό και λίγο ξύδι , το άφησα λίγες μέρες , το ξανά άνοιξα από κάτω και αυτή τη φορά γυρνώντας το φουρφουρι της αντλίας με το χέρι μου , γυρνούσε εύκολα χωρίς να ζορίζεται που σημαίνει ότι είχε κολλήσει φρακάρει μάλλον επειδή είχε να δουλέψει χρόνια . Το έβαλα σε λειτουργία μετά και δούλεψε η αντλία κανονικά ενώ στην αρχή δεν λειτουργούσε, δεν ανακύκλωνε το νερό επειδή ήταν κολλημένη

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Χωρίς τίτλο1.jpg
Εαν στον μικρό κύκλο που σημείωσα , έχει και εκεί άσπρα άλατα (που μάλλον έχει και τα βλέπω) .... τελεία και παύλα κόλλησε στα κουζινέτα (άνοιγμα επιθεώρηση αντικατάσταση τσιμούχας και λίπανση τα κουζινέτα )
Εάν βλέπεις μόνο άλατα στον μεγάλο κύκλο τότε η διαρροή είναι εκτός αντλίας . (διαρροή αλλού και λόγο το μεταλλικό πάτωμα τα φέρνει τα νερά στην αντλία αλλά δεν προέρχονται από την τσιμούχα ) .
Τα άλατα στην βάση με τις βίδες τα βλέπεις περισσότερο στην δεξιά πλευρά και άρα προέρχονται από την τσιμούχα / αν ήταν από αλλού θα έβλεπες στην βάση παντού άλατα , και δεξιά και αριστερά . Ηρακλής Πουαρό λέμε .....
Χωρίς τίτλο2.jpg
άμα θες διαβάζω και τον καφέ .

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Χωρίς τίτλο1.jpg
> Εαν στον μικρό κύκλο που σημείωσα , έχει και εκεί άσπρα άλατα (που μάλλον έχει και τα βλέπω) .... τελεία και παύλα κόλλησε στα κουζινέτα (άνοιγμα επιθεώρηση αντικατάσταση τσιμούχας και λίπανση τα κουζινέτα )
> Εάν βλέπεις μόνο άλατα στον μεγάλο κύκλο τότε η διαρροή είναι εκτός αντλίας . (διαρροή αλλού και λόγο το μεταλλικό πάτωμα τα φέρνει τα νερά στην αντλία αλλά δεν προέρχονται από την τσιμούχα ) .
> Τα άλατα στην βάση με τις βίδες τα βλέπεις περισσότερο στην δεξιά πλευρά και άρα προέρχονται από την τσιμούχα / αν ήταν από αλλού θα έβλεπες στην βάση παντού άλατα , και δεξιά και αριστερά . Ηρακλής Πουαρό λέμε .....
> Χωρίς τίτλο2.jpg
> άμα θες διαβάζω και τον καφέ .


Δε ξέρω τι να σου πω εγώ θα το ξαναδοκιμασω με ανοιχτό καπάκι κάτω να σιγουρευτώ. Τσιμούχες αντλίας δεν υπάρχουν έχουν καταργηθεί . Μόνο αν αλλάξεις ολόκληρη αντλία

----------

Κυριακίδης (16-07-19)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Τσιμούχες αντλίας δεν υπάρχουν έχουν καταργηθεί . Μόνο αν αλλάξεις ολόκληρη αντλία


Ε τότε θα βάλουμε αντλία που σε βάθος χρόνου υπάρχουν πάντα ανταλλακτικά (για να μην κάνουμε το χατίρι στις μαγκιές των κατασκευαστών)
http://arapoglou-agro.gr/proionta/an...14-hp-italias/
Με την παραπάνω αντλία θα σου βγάζει το βερνίκι από τα πιάτα και τα χερούλια από τις κατσαρόλες , αλλά τέλος πάντων .

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Ε τότε θα βάλουμε αντλία που σε βάθος χρόνου υπάρχουν πάντα ανταλλακτικά (για να μην κάνουμε το χατίρι στις μαγκιές των κατασκευαστών)
> http://arapoglou-agro.gr/proionta/an...14-hp-italias/
> Με την παραπάνω αντλία θα σου βγάζει το βερνίκι από τα πιάτα και τα χερούλια από τις κατσαρόλες , αλλά τέλος πάντων .


Δεν αλλάζω τπτ μοα χαρά είναι ούτε διαρροή ούτε τπτ δεν έχει.

----------


## tzamaikan

> Ε τότε θα βάλουμε αντλία που σε βάθος χρόνου υπάρχουν πάντα ανταλλακτικά (για να μην κάνουμε το χατίρι στις μαγκιές των κατασκευαστών)
> http://arapoglou-agro.gr/proionta/an...14-hp-italias/
> Με την παραπάνω αντλία θα σου βγάζει το βερνίκι από τα πιάτα και τα χερούλια από τις κατσαρόλες , αλλά τέλος πάντων .



Απορω γιατι συνεχιζεις και ασχολεισαι, αφου βλεπεις οτι δεν επιδεχεται...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Απλά του υπενθυμίζω ότι αν θέλει να πέσει από γκρεμό 100 μέτρων και να νομίζει  ότι στα τελευταία μέτρα θα βγει αλώβητος / πρέπει να έχει και μια αντίθετη γνώμη από κάποιον . (αλλά να την έχει αυτήν την γνώμη ).

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Απορω γιατι συνεχιζεις και ασχολεισαι, αφου βλεπεις οτι δεν επιδεχεται...


Ρε φίλε τι δεν επιδέχομαι ; Σου λέω το δοκίμασα 4 φορές και δεν έτρεξε σταγόνα . Ειρωνίες δε θέλω .....

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μπορεί να μην δεις νερό , αλλά να υπάρχει αρχικού σταδίου μικρής διαρροής ίσα να πηγαίνει νερό στον άξονα μέχρι τα κουζινέτα για να κολλήσουν αργότερα .
Βάλε και την θερμοκρασία θαλάμου αλλά και την θερμοκρασία του κινητήρα / μέχρι να το ανοίξεις θα έχουν εξατμιστεί τα νερά / στο τέλος τα μόνα σημάδια θα είναι τα άλατα .
Σε πιστεύω ότι δεν βλέπεις νερά σε ζωντανό χρόνο , αλλά τα σημάδια αλάτων από που προέρχονται?
Τέλος πάντων δοκίμασε το ως έχει και ο καιρός θα δείξει .

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Μπορεί να μην δεις νερό , αλλά να υπάρχει αρχικού σταδίου μικρής διαρροής ίσα να πηγαίνει νερό στον άξονα μέχρι τα κουζινέτα για να κολλήσουν αργότερα .
> Βάλε και την θερμοκρασία θαλάμου αλλά και την θερμοκρασία του κινητήρα / μέχρι να το ανοίξεις θα έχουν εξατμιστεί τα νερά / στο τέλος τα μόνα σημάδια θα είναι τα άλατα .
> Σε πιστεύω ότι δεν βλέπεις νερά σε ζωντανό χρόνο , αλλά τα σημάδια αλάτων από που προέρχονται?
> Τέλος πάντων δοκίμασε το ως έχει και ο καιρός θα δείξει .


NΆι θα το δοκιμασω με
Ανοιχτό καπάκι κάτω για να το βλέπω ζωντανά . Μπορεί να ισχύει αυτό που λες να τρέχει πολύ λίγο και να μη προλαβαίνει να τρέξει στον πάγκο εξαιτίας της αντλίας που καίει και εξατμίζεται αυτό το λίγο. Σκέφτηκα μήπως αυτά δεν είναι άλατα και είναι διάβρωση λόγω παλαιότητας και υγρασίας ;

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Μπορεί να μην δεις νερό , αλλά να υπάρχει αρχικού σταδίου μικρής διαρροής ίσα να πηγαίνει νερό στον άξονα μέχρι τα κουζινέτα για να κολλήσουν αργότερα .
> Βάλε και την θερμοκρασία θαλάμου αλλά και την θερμοκρασία του κινητήρα / μέχρι να το ανοίξεις θα έχουν εξατμιστεί τα νερά / στο τέλος τα μόνα σημάδια θα είναι τα άλατα .
> Σε πιστεύω ότι δεν βλέπεις νερά σε ζωντανό χρόνο , αλλά τα σημάδια αλάτων από που προέρχονται?
> Τέλος πάντων δοκίμασε το ως έχει και ο καιρός θα δείξει .


Τα κουζίνετα ποια είναι ;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Οι στρόγγυλες μπίλιες στον άξονα (αντί του γνωστού ρουλεμάν ) 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5_LWT58TFo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JA7BSpbe5d0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbL2-aP_SdQ

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Οι στρόγγυλες μπίλιες στον άξονα (αντί του γνωστού ρουλεμάν ) 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5_LWT58TFo
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JA7BSpbe5d0
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbL2-aP_SdQ


Μπορεις να μου τις δείξεις στην φωτο ;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Χωρίς τίτλο3.jpg
Στην φωτό μόνο στην εμπρός πλευρά , αλλά το ίδιο είναι και στην άλλη πλευρά / αν έχει πρόβλημα θα είναι η πλευρά κουζινέτου που δεν φαίνεται στην φωτό .
Τα κριτήρια για να κρίνεις αν είναι ή όχι σε καλή κατάσταση , είναι να στροφάρει με άνεση με το χέρι , αλλά και να μην έχει τζόγο ο άξονας με τα κουζινέτα .
Στην πίσω πλευρά του κουζινέτου που δεν φαίνεται , αν δεις και εκεί άλατα είναι καταδικασμένο να ξανακολλήσει , δεν αρκεί η λίπανση καθαρισμός , αλλά να σταματήσεις την κύρια αιτία που είναι το νερό διαρροής .
Δεν είναι ανάγκη να το βγάλεις το μοτέρ , έχεις τον χώρο να το δεις με την κατάλληλη οπτική γωνία και με φακό , εκτός λειτουργίας .

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Χωρίς τίτλο3.jpg
> Στην φωτό μόνο στην εμπρός πλευρά , αλλά το ίδιο είναι και στην άλλη πλευρά / αν έχει πρόβλημα θα είναι η πλευρά κουζινέτου που δεν φαίνεται στην φωτό .
> Τα κριτήρια για να κρίνεις αν είναι ή όχι σε καλή κατάσταση , είναι να στροφάρει με άνεση με το χέρι , αλλά και να μην έχει τζόγο ο άξονας με τα κουζινέτα .
> Στην πίσω πλευρά του κουζινέτου που δεν φαίνεται , αν δεις και εκεί άλατα είναι καταδικασμένο να ξανακολλήσει , δεν αρκεί η λίπανση καθαρισμός , αλλά να σταματήσεις την κύρια αιτία που είναι το νερό διαρροής .
> Δεν είναι ανάγκη να το βγάλεις το μοτέρ , έχεις τον χώρο να το δεις με την κατάλληλη οπτική γωνία και με φακό , εκτός λειτουργίας .


Στην αρχηη όπως είχα πει δεν στροφάρε με άνεση γιαυτο και δε λειτουργούσε η αντλία μετά εριξα βραστό νερό κ ξύδι κ το άφησα μέρες και τώρα στροφάρει με πολύ εύκολια

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Συνέχισε τις πλύσεις αλλά μην πηγαίνεις στο καφενείο για τάβλι , να είσαι παρόν.

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Συνέχισε τις πλύσεις αλλά μην πηγαίνεις στο καφενείο για τάβλι , να είσαι παρόν.


Λοιπόν το έβαλα στους 65 βαθμούς να δουλέψει με ανοιχτό καπάκι από κάτω ώστε να το παρακολουθώ και δεν έσταζε καθόλου. Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σου

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Λοιπόν το έβαλα στους 65 βαθμούς να δουλέψει με ανοιχτό καπάκι από κάτω ώστε να το παρακολουθώ και δεν έσταζε καθόλου. Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σου


Το συμπέρασμα που βγάζω είναι ότι οι παλιές συσκευές χωρίς πολλά πολλά ηλεκτρονικά δουλεύουν έτσι κι αλλιώς καλύτερα όσο περισσότερα προβλήματα έχουν. Τι Iso / ce και τρίχες . Ξύδι σόδα και καμιά κλωτσιά που και που για να δουλεύουν ρολόι .

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Το συμπέρασμα που βγάζω είναι ότι οι παλιές συσκευές χωρίς πολλά πολλά ηλεκτρονικά δουλεύουν έτσι κι αλλιώς καλύτερα όσο περισσότερα προβλήματα έχουν. Τι Iso / ce και τρίχες . Ξύδι σόδα και καμιά κλωτσιά που και που για να δουλεύουν ρολόι .


Ούτε σταγόνα 
Τώρα τα άλατα πως βρέθηκαν εκει δε ξέρω

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> έριξα μέσα στη αντλία ζεματιστο νερό και λίγο ξύδι , το άφησα λίγες μέρες , το ξανά άνοιξα από κάτω και αυτή τη φορά γυρνώντας το φουρφουρι της αντλίας με το χέρι μου , γυρνούσε εύκολα χωρίς να ζορίζεται που σημαίνει ότι είχε κολλήσει φρακάρει μάλλον επειδή *είχε να δουλέψει χρόνια* .


Υποθέτω επειδή είχε να δουλέψει χρόνια , τα άλατα είναι ακόμη χειρότερα *και είχες* μερική διαρροή μέχρι που το ρεκτιφιάρησες με το ξύδι . Όλα καλά συνέχισε τις πλύσεις .

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Υποθέτω επειδή είχε να δουλέψει χρόνια , τα άλατα είναι ακόμη χειρότερα *και είχες* μερική διαρροή μέχρι που το ρεκτιφιάρησες με το ξύδι . Όλα καλά συνέχισε τις πλύσεις .


Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είχε διαρροή και να σταμάτησε τώρα επειδή έχει ν δουλέψει χρόνια ; Μήπως ξανά αρχίσει η διαρροή μετά από λίγες πλύσεις ; Η όχι ;το δοκίμασα 4-5 φορές μεχρι τώρα.

----------


## Sotos_ster

> Υποθέτω επειδή είχε να δουλέψει χρόνια , τα άλατα είναι ακόμη χειρότερα *και είχες* μερική διαρροή μέχρι που το ρεκτιφιάρησες με το ξύδι . Όλα καλά συνέχισε τις πλύσεις .


;;;;;;;;;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είχε διαρροή και να σταμάτησε τώρα επειδή έχει ν δουλέψει χρόνια ; Μήπως ξανά αρχίσει η διαρροή μετά από λίγες πλύσεις ; Η όχι ;το δοκίμασα 4-5 φορές μεχρι τώρα.


Όχι δεν θα ξανατρέξει / είχε διαρροή όταν το δούλεψες μετά από  την στασιμότητα  (προτού σου κολλήσει και βάλεις ξύδι). Σε στασιμότητα τα άλατα είναι πιο διογκωμένα και πιέζουν την τσιμούχα που δεν ήταν πλήρως εφαρμοστή στην στεγανότητα / με τον καθαρισμό με ξύδι , τώρα πιθανά δεν θα το ξανακάνει , γιατί πλέον δεν υπάρχουν άλατα (*εντός και μέσα στην τσιμούχα* ) και όχι αυτά τα άλατα που βλέπεις από έξω από την τσιμούχα .

----------

